# Hello, Newbie here!



## paula78 (May 2, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

My Name is Paula, I'm 31 and was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes on 23rd December 2009. Still can't quite get to grips with it, Dr's seem to have left me to my own devices! Just had meds increased from Metformin 500mg 3 times a day to Metformin 850mg  2 times a day and Gliclazide 80mg once a day. Would love to hear from anyone who can give me advice on diet and ways of controlling my condition.

Paula
xx


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2010)

Good evening Paula I have been diagnosed since feb 09 and found it all mind boggling to start with and with little or no help my doc put me on the metformin and i found that was no good so was recently put onto injection , but hay just have yourself a good browse aound the site and you will soon see we are a lovely bunch.My best advice ont he diet side of things is moderation dont think you have to live a life with no treats, it is just sometimes hard stopping at moderation but you will get there with all the help and support we can ALL give you x


----------



## shiv (May 2, 2010)

hi paula, welcome to the forum/madhouse!

this forum is amazing - a lot of people say they feel they have learnt more on here than from their drs etc! everyone is wonderfully supportive and helpful. stick around and ask as many questions as you want!


----------



## Northerner (May 2, 2010)

Hi Paula, welcome to the forum  Some people do seem to be just left to work things out for themselves - care is so patchy up and down the country, sadly. You should ask your doctor what education courses are available to you - names to watch out for are X-Pert, DESMOND, but there may be something else that is local produced. 

I'd suggest reading the following links:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=5835

and:
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=5836

Plus, a highly recommended book is Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker.

Please don't be afraid to ask anything and we will do our best to help!


----------



## paula78 (May 2, 2010)

Hi Stef,

Thanks for replying, Its nice to know I'm not alone, I went back for my 1st review in March and the results were not great, dr advised my levels were no better than being 1st diagnosed but just to carry on and come back in another 3 months, not very helpful! The Diabetic nurse just confused me!
So taking matters into my own hands, doing my own research. 

Paulaxx


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2010)

paula78 said:


> Hi Stef,
> 
> Thanks for replying, Its nice to know I'm not alone, I went back for my 1st review in March and the results were not great, dr advised my levels were no better than being 1st diagnosed but just to carry on and come back in another 3 months, not very helpful! The Diabetic nurse just confused me!
> So taking matters into my own hands, doing my own research.
> ...



Many have done the very same and found out far more, the doctor does not sound great at al sounds very fimilier to my ex doctor infact, if your levels and things were not that great he should of told you how to turn that around instead of just leaving you to get on with it, I sometimes wonder if it is worth us lot putting a few letters behind our name we seem to do a better job in here .


----------



## paula78 (May 2, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi Paula, welcome to the forum  Some people do seem to be just left to work things out for themselves - care is so patchy up and down the country, sadly. You should ask your doctor what education courses are available to you - names to watch out for are X-Pert, DESMOND, but there may be something else that is local produced.
> 
> I'd suggest reading the following links:
> 
> ...




Hello,

Thanks for the tips, just ordered the Gretchen Becker book as heard it was a must read. 

Paula xx


----------



## paula78 (May 2, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Many have done the very same and found out far more, the doctor does not sound great at al sounds very fimilier to my ex doctor infact, if your levels and things were not that great he should of told you how to turn that around instead of just leaving you to get on with it, I sometimes wonder if it is worth us lot putting a few letters behind our name we seem to do a better job in here .



Its so true, on one hand he's telling me how dangerous diabetes can be if not controlled and checked and that i'm young to have it so will be living with it for a long time so its important i get it under control then he just leaves me to my own devices!


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2010)

paula78 said:


> Its so true, on one hand he's telling me how dangerous diabetes can be if not controlled and checked and that i'm young to have it so will be living with it for a long time so its important i get it under control then he just leaves me to my own devices!



Yup it mistifies many of us hun, you said your DN confused you in what way ??


----------



## am64 (May 2, 2010)

hi paula welcome ....are you testing ?


----------



## paula78 (May 2, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Yup it mistifies many of us hun, you said your DN confused you in what way ??



Just when I asked her what kind of diet/food choices i should be making, she was very vague and just kept saying how everything we eat contains sugar. I never really got an answer from her. x


----------



## paula78 (May 2, 2010)

am64 said:


> hi paula welcome ....are you testing ?



Hello,

Thanks, no not testing, never been told anything about that????


----------



## am64 (May 2, 2010)

ok hun by testing you can tell what foods are causing your rises in BS it helps you work out where you are with eating ...i got given a meter on dx x


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2010)

So silly when your DN is actually the expert in diabetes and she hardly helps you out at all.

Ask us anything in here hun no question is silly , seems like you have been diangnosed and told practically zlich x


----------



## paula78 (May 2, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> So silly when your DN is actually the expert in diabetes and she hardly helps you out at all.
> 
> Ask us anything in here hun no question is silly , seems like you have been diangnosed and told practically zlich x




I suppose its common sense and trial and error as to what works for each person, I do think though that without actually being able to test my blood sugar how would i know what i'm doing is right? For instance (silly question coming...) is sweetner ok to have? As in i have tablet sweetner in coffee or tea?


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2010)

paula78 said:


> I suppose its common sense and trial and error as to what works for each person, I do think though that without actually being able to test my blood sugar how would i know what i'm doing is right? For instance (silly question coming...) is sweetner ok to have? As in i have tablet sweetner in coffee or tea?



sorry i dont do hot drinks so cant help, i do know my uncle had canderal he is type 1 though so all diffirent, but yes your right when are you seeing your doc/DN next id certainly mention a blood glucose meter if they say no then it gets expensive you can get a meter for under a tenna but its the strips that bump up the price that you have to put in the meter to test.You certainly will see the benifits if you start testing though then you will be able to see whats doing what to your levels.


----------



## Northerner (May 2, 2010)

paula78 said:


> I suppose its common sense and trial and error as to what works for each person, I do think though that without actually being able to test my blood sugar how would i know what i'm doing is right? For instance (silly question coming...) is sweetner ok to have? As in i have tablet sweetner in coffee or tea?



Sweeteners are OK, although they can have a laxative effect on some people - for this reason most of us stay away from anything labelled 'diabetic', like diabetic chocolate, the real stuff is better in moderation  The odd tablet in your tea is fine.

Look into GL Diet, as this is a way of eating that will reduce the likelihood of blood sugar highs, but will still give you a lot of flexibility in your eating choices. I found the following very good for explaining GL (Glycaemic Load) with some good recipes:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7337


----------



## PhilT (May 4, 2010)

Hi Paula, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Emmal31 (May 4, 2010)

Hi Paula

Welcome to the forum x


----------



## D_G (May 4, 2010)

Hi Paula welcome to the forum


----------



## Andy HB (May 5, 2010)

Hi Paula,

It sounds like you're getting the right idea! That is, it's up to you to 'sort yourself out'! Mind you, it would have been more helpful for you if the 'health care professionals' gave you a bit more support. They sound hopeless! 

Anyway, I was diagnosed in October 2009 and was given excellent support straight away. I was given a Blood Glucose meter and told how and when to use it, I was advised to go on the Diabetes Xpert course (6 afternoons over a period of six weeks and provides a very good grounding - ask about it the next time you see your GP or DSN and don't get fobbed off!!).

Another important fact is that if you're overweight, then losing weight can really improve your situation. It certainly has for me. Initially, I was put on to gliclazide and then on to metformin (2 x 500mg). After a couple of months, though, because I'd lost weight (about a stone), I was able to stop the metformin too. I have been off all medication since and my last HbA1c was 6.2 (down from 13.3 at diagnosis).

Above all, stay positive (no matter what!). The brain is a wonderful tool for self-healing (but that's getting a little meta-physical!!) 

Andy


----------



## RachelT (May 5, 2010)

*Hello*

Hi Paula, and welcome.

I was just 32 when i was diagnosed (i think, i've kind of lost count)with type two, so i know where you're coming from. You've made a good move to visit here and join us, i find this forum indispenable as it's one place i can come and find friendly people who know what i'm going through and how i feel.
Self education is always a good idea, i think it empowers you to make your own decisions and can make up for any gaps in the knowledge of healthcare professionals. It also shows your doctors and nurses (no matter how rubbish they are) that you're taking your diagnosis seriously and that's a good thing.

As for food advice, i can only say what works for me. I avoid all excessively sweet stuff. This isn't the only answer, if you've got a sweet tooth it could be tricky and some people find it easier or works better for them if they limit the ammount of carbohydrate they eat. One thing i've learnt is that i can give up sugars and fats (less fat is good for anybody) but i can't give up sugars, fats and carbs...i think my carb addiction could be worse than my percieved chocoholism. ;-D On the other hand some days i beat myself up about whatever i eat, so really, i can't win, i'm always gonna feel bad because i think i could do better...but that's just me. Sweeteners are ok, i drink diet pepsi like it's going out of fashion (god knows what it's doing to my insides but one problem at a time i think) and the best advice i've had is that the best thing to do is to rotate sweetener brands, so that you don't stick to one brand all the time.

Rachel


----------



## paula78 (May 6, 2010)

*Hello Everyone*

Thanks for all your lovely messages.

I've bought a meter so I can check my blood sugars, Its Accu-read compact plus. Its a real eye opener to see whats going on with my levels at what time of the day. I have written to the dr asking him to put the testing strips and needles on repeat for me, hopefully he will, i basically told him it was the only way that I can really get control of this. I was reading the information that came with the meter and I can't see anywhere where it says how often I need to change the needles, Any ideas?

My next big struggle is my weight, I know if I wasn't overweight I wouldn't have diabetes and its so frustrating to think if i'd just stopped stuffing my face this could of all been avoided. But i keep telling myself this is the situation i'm now in so deal with it, my wish is to loose the weight and control my diabetes with diet and exercise, no meds!!! A long way off probably, but its good to have something to aim for.

I'm defo going to ask about those classes that were mentioned, it still amazes me that Dr's just arn't interested in supporting us patients or giving us the tools to improve our conditions.

Oh before I forget, how often are people using there meters???? I've been testing when I wake up, 2 hours after breakfast, 2 hours after lunch and before bed. Anyone else got any other suggestions?

Anyone know why my blood sugar would be so high 1st thing in the morning?


Thanks
Paula


----------



## RachelT (May 6, 2010)

I test about once daily, when i remember, but since none of the doctors in my area believe in precribing test strips for type 2s, this is at my own expense. If you do want to test, and it's a reasonable thing to do, no matter what the PCT says, you should probably test before each meal and then 2 hours after your meal. Becuase of the way my working day is set out i'd do: 7.30 am (having just gotten up and before breakfast) 10.30-11 ish (morning tea break), 1.15 ( before lunch) around 3.30 (afternoon teabreak) and at 5.00 (going home) then two hours after eating in the evening, probably around 9.30-10, but then again, i'd proabably forget that one. The once daily routine is supposed to rotate through these times, but i lose track and forget so i'm most likely to test just before lunch.
Everyone's blood sugar is high in the morning, even non-diabetics. The body releases a cocktail of hormones and steroids and other chemicals (including sugar) in an attempt to get it'self out of bed in the morning. This is known as the "dawn effect".
I'm on Metformin 500mg once daily, which i take after breakfast in order to counteract this and help process the slow relase carbohydrate i just added to my tummy in the form of porridge. This keeps me ticking till lunchtime nicely. Without the Metformin i'm in double figures by lunchtime, without the carbs i'm in the 4s and 5s. In both cases i'm dozy and spaced out. Diabetes is a fairly frustrating balancing act between energy production and useage. It frequently does my head in.

Hope this is of some help

Rachel


----------

